# The Eternal City



## za_gaby

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I hope I'm posting in the right place.I'm doing a project for school about Rome , nicknamed Eternal City,and I thought it will be nice if i have it written in different languages.So far i have only a few:
"the Eternal City" - english
"la Città Eterna" - italian (don't know if in latin is the same)
"Cetatea Eternă" - romanian


----------



## Dimitris

In greek:"Αιώνια πόλη"


----------



## elroy

Arabic: المدينة الخالدة


----------



## yasemin

Turkish:

Ebedi şehir
Ölümsüz şehir

('kent' can also be used instead of 'şehir', which means city)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: de Eeuwige Stad

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: A Cidade Eterna.


----------



## Cecilio

In Spanish: "La Ciudad Eterna".

In Catalan: "La Ciutat Eterna".

In Latin: "Urbs Aeterna".


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* "Ikuinen kaupunki"


----------



## jester.

German: Die ewige Stadt


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
永遠の都 (ēen-no miyako)


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: "*Den Eviga Staden*" 

BAFTA CU LUCRAREA TA, SPER SA AI MULT SUCCES! 

 robbie


----------



## delphine1

you may miss the french one   : "La cité éternelle"


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: Вечный город. Very popular nickname for Rome, tour guides especially love it.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

In Slovene: večno mesto


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Věčné město

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Hebrew:
העיר הנצחית

(pronounced: ha'ir hanitzhit)


----------



## BlueWolf

Cecilio said:


> In Latin: "Urbs Aeterna".



Isn't the adjective before the noun in Latin?


----------



## elroy

BlueWolf said:


> Isn't the adjective before the noun in Latin?


 I don't know Latin, but I know that "urbs aeterna" is correct.  Someone more informed will probably come along soon to give you an explanation.


----------



## ridziniece

In Latvian: "Mūžīgā pilsēta"


----------



## minicooper

In greek:"Áéþíéá ðüëç" = written in latin characters is read "Eonia poli"

welcome to the forum za_gaby & dimitri


----------



## Outsider

BlueWolf said:


> Isn't the adjective before the noun in Latin?


Isn't the order irrelevant in Latin?


----------



## Nunty

BlueWolf said:


> Isn't the adjective before the noun in Latin?


Yes, often.


Outsider said:


> Isn't the order irrelevant in Latin?


Yes, often.

Word order in Latin is less important than in English because it is an inflected language, but it still has importance. The following example is taken from "A Plain Man's Guide to Latin". It is out of context, but may shed some light even so. The phrase in question is _nova mentis nostrae óculis lux_:[...]_What makes it a bit difficult, however, is partly the Latin practice of sometimes putting the adjective after the noun (so we have “mentis nostrae” rather than “nostrae mentis”, though of course we occasionally do this too in English, as in “things invisible” or “life eternal”), but in particular of placing the entire phrase “mentis nostrae óculis” between the adjective (“nova”) and the noun which it qualifies (“lux”). This may be confusing to us but it is rigorously logical, because both the adjective “nova” and the phrase “mentis nostrae óculis” qualify “lux”. It is in other words both a light which is new and a light which is directed towards the eyes of our mind; it is, in the Latin word order, a “new towards-our-mind’s-eyes light”_​In other words, the adjective may come after the noun because the writer finds it a more precise way of expressing his ideas (changing the relative emphasis of the words in the phrase), but it may be because of conventions ("set phrases").

Does this shed a _lux nova_?


----------



## alby

In Croatian: Vječni grad

Nataša


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> In Slovene: večno mesto





Jana337 said:


> Czech: Věčné město
> 
> Jana





alby said:


> In Croatian: Vječni grad
> 
> Nataša



Interesting: Slovene seems to be much more similar to Czech than to Croatian..what about the Serbian translation?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *Den evige by/stad*

I'd prefer *by*, as it is much more common than the more formal and archaic *stad*, but a quick Google search makes it seem as though using *stad* is more usual.


----------



## elpoderoso

Paulfromitaly said:


> Interesting: Slovene seems to be much more similar to Czech than to Croatian..what about the Serbian translation?


I was thinking that too, i would expect the Slovene to be more similar to the Croatian.


----------



## elpoderoso

Lemminkäinen said:


> Norwegian: *Den evige by/stad*
> 
> I'd prefer *by*, as it is much more common than the more formal and archaic *stad*, but a quick Google search makes it seem as though using *stad* is more usual.


Quite a few English town names have the suffix -by,i.e Whitby and Grimsby. I thought it was something to do with being near the coast.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

elpoderoso said:


> Quite a few English town names have the suffix -by,i.e Whitby and Grimsby. I thought it was something to do with being near the coast.



No, I'm pretty sure it comes from the Norse *býr*, which means farm. It's similar to the suffix -thorp.
*By*, in Norwegian, means 'city' though.


----------



## elpoderoso

Lemminkäinen said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it comes from the Norse *býr*, which means farm. It's similar to the suffix -thorp.
> *By*, in Norwegian, means 'city' though.


ok thanks it's just that the -by towns i can think of are coastal, but obviously the coast is where the norse influence would be strongest in England.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

elpoderoso said:


> I was thinking that too, i would expect the Slovene to be more similar to the Croatian.


Why? Just because everybody classifies Slovene among southern Slavic language? I have seen many times how basic words change from the north to the south, from the east to the west. Quite many times our words are similar to Slovak or sometimes are almost equal to Russian and all others have something different. Yes, it's very strange.
We cannot use _grad_ for a city, _grad_ is already used for a castle. Btw, village is called _vas_ in Slovene.


----------



## jazyk

> We cannot use _grad_ for a city, _grad_ is already used for a castle.


Like Czech _hrad_ then.


----------



## Marga H

Polish:Wieczne miasto.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

yasemin said:


> Turkish:
> 
> Ebedi şehir
> Ölümsüz şehir
> 
> ('kent' can also be used instead of 'şehir', which means city)



*Sonsuz şehir* would be a good equivalent as well.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Chinese :

永城 ( yong3 cheng2 )


----------



## samanthalee

J.F. de TROYES said:


> In Chinese :
> 
> 永城 ( yong3 cheng2 )


 
That sound as if it is the name of an actual city. I would prefer 永恒之城 (yong3 heng2 zhi1 cheng2).

永恒之城: City of Forever Unfaltering; City of Eternity


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian

_Róma, az örök város_


----------

